# Windham Weapon



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.windhamweaponry.com/

http://www.windhamweaponry.com/images/rifles/SRC-L.jpg

Any know anything about these.

Walmart in Niceville has this one for under 800.00


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks sweet


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

They have several brands at the Niceville store now. Colt, Bushmaster, this brand and a couple of more.

They say the guy who started the Windham worked for Bushmaster before he left to start his own brand.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

He owned Bushmaster, and then started Windham Weaponry over five years later when the Windham Bushmaster factory was closed. They do look sweet.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Supposedly its the same factory and employees of the old bushmaster, the only thing different is the name


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Give em a try.....won't hurt! Looks like a nice weapon!!!


----------



## jarhead6153 (Feb 17, 2008)

Was at the Gun Show this weekend and seen one of their AR's and according to the guy selling them, they have a lifetime warranty...

I just looked on their site and it says they have a lifetime transferable warranty...

http://www.windhamweaponry.com/


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

FWIW, Rock River has a lifetime warranty also, and great customer service.

Cabelas is selling Windhams also.


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Good Reviews*

From what I have read they are good weapons.



Good Bless



Moose


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a buddy that has one. Very nice weapon.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

So who is making Bushmaster now?


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Bushmaster is part of the Freedom Group, owned by Cerberus Capital Management. Read somewhere recently that is part of Remington. Can't remember where I read it though.


----------

